# Any universities which allow discontinued Engineering course to finish?



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

I had my BE ECE *course completed* back in 2001.I had my study in karuny engg college controlled by dinakaran's of evangelical prayer(pentecostal) fame.evil ,under bharathiar university in Coimbatore ,Taamil naadu.now the chances are over and am too lazy and undisciplined to attend all the chances .because of "not completed" tag ,I have some problems.

now around 5 papers are pending from different semesters and I want to complete it with some other universities ,if they allow.

One ,Rajasthan deemed university study centre offered to "chase" the papers ,which I definitely wont be doing  .

any other options?PTU?

So ,if you know any  options ,let me know.


----------



## anger_management (Jul 13, 2008)

yea ,me here.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2008)

> now around 5 papers are pending from different semesters and I want to complete it with some other universities ,if they allow.


Are you sure Bharthiar won't allow you to get in? 

Also I doubt any college works on a credit basis but you could possibly join some Distance education if you have the appropriate certificates showing that you studied subjects forthis many hours.  

If you were outside of India this is easier. You could contact the WEC (World Education Council) and then they would evaluate the papers you studied and allot a certain amount of credits after which you can join a college and study the rest and get a degree.

PS: Was one of your batch mates / seniors Jagan Samuel?


----------



## anger_management (Jul 13, 2008)

^yes.one of my senior Jagan who is also from mvpa. 

well ,I think some universities in north allows cases like this 

I am very much confused.the thing is ,I was very irregular during that time


----------



## slugger (Jul 14, 2008)

if the 5 subjects are all from the same year, then my [0.]2-bit suggestion wud b 2 do the year all over - 9/10 subjects in the final yr

if u need the degree 4 professional reasons, den I suggest u try one of the 2 options first

1.) *A.M.I.E* - Final Year is called Section B/C [don't remember exactly]. it is like a perfectly genuie way of doin Engineering and also recognised by HRD ministry. check out if appearin only for the final section exams is allowed. if alowed then IMO you must go for it.

2.) *Part-time degree* - sum Uni have colleges affiliated to them that let you attend coll part-time and still get a degree awarded to full-time guys. AFAIK *UoP* has such a college, which is supposed to be quite good - i think the chances of getting admission directly to d final yr is higher here. i wud've googled the coll  it 4 u, but my fingers feelin a bit lazy 

*Rider:* In order 2 b eligible for either of the courses, u need 2 have a job in relevant industry. funda being dat, since these courses don't have practs, they assume that u are getting the necessary pratical exposure in the industry where you are working

if institutes that u mentioned have *such* relaxed admission criterai, then *IMHO* the degree they will award will not be worth the amount you will have to pay for it, not to mention its validity in the professional field


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

^thanks slugger  .what I learned is that one Janardhan Rai Nagar Rajasthan Vidya Peeth University in udaipur does offers B.Tech by seeing the syllabus and the arrears I cleared.  .but the problem  is ,the study centres here in kerala for this uni are luccha ppl  they want only money!.


----------



## slugger (Jul 14, 2008)

is the degree of this uni make you GATE/UPSC qualified?
[even if you are not planing to apear for them, it is a good indicator of the validity of their degree]


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

^that I will check.meanwhile ,the details are listed on rvd site:


*www.rvduniversity.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=55


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

Wait, you said course completed right ?

So why continuing again ? Only thing left is clearing those papers isn't it ? I mean, you have to appear for those exams again and have to get through. Or you have to go to the class again ? 

Not sure about Bharatiar, but Kerala University, it is like, once you complete course, you can write the pending papers in any of the centers. I mean, I was from TKM (Kollam) and many of my friends who completed the course but having arrears wrote the exams in Trivandrum. And once all the papers are ok, you can apply for the degree certificate. 

But not sure how it is in Bharatiar.

PS : I am lil confused on your first post, it says _course completed_ and then about the _not completed tag_. You meant you are not eligible for _course completed _certificate ? Please explain.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

If I understand how Bharathiar University works then you have about 3-4 extra years to complete the arrears. If then you do not pass then you must start from the Semester the papers are in if you still prefer to complete the course. I'm just guessing but I recall people saying this while I was studying.


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

@FilledVoid

That means you have to go to the college, sit in the class again ?

Oh noooooo

Reminds me This (no, not advertising !!)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

> That means you have to go to the college, sit in the class again ?


From my knowledge yes.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

currently in the process of sending syllabus to rvdu for comparison and their final verdict whether will admit or not. called pune uni ,there are few dumb ppl ,who how many times I repeat the question cant seems to able to decipher out of it 

also ,is looking for any options.I dont want AMIE though.

let me know if any uni allows this.how about panjab technical university


----------



## Pat (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Welcome back praka


----------

